# WHY DO PEOPLE PIRATE??



## gamerjr (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok.. i know almost all of us here pirate, by why do we do so?
Do we think that the games are just too risky to buy?
Do we think that we are too poor to buy the games?
Are we just too lazy to goto the store?
New super mario bros. wii is coming out and thats all people want is for it to work.
SUCKS TO THEM (Lord of the flies saying)
Before the days of piracy most of you when a game came out either saved week after week after week.
All for one game that would last you several until the next game.
You would do your chore, sell your games, anything just to get that game.
Now with games having to worry about you and people stealing their games.
They have to worry about anti-piracy crap for a chance for them not to take that game.
We all know it always fails but dont you guys take a hint?
Im sure that ever since you became a pirate games just dont have the same pizazz as they used to
You play it for maybe a few hours and say "Ok well its a good game but i just dont want to play it"
The reason for this is because you didn't earn the right to play that game.
So every single one of you reading this just stop pirating and buy the game
You will enjoy it a lot more i promise


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 8, 2009)

gamerjr said:
			
		

> Ok.. i know almost all of us here pirate, by why do we do so?
> Do we think that the games are just too risky to buy?
> Do we think that we are too poor to buy the games?
> Are we just too lazy to goto the store?
> ...


Yeah but now we dont need to wait and work for it. Unless you consider finger clicking work.


----------



## Shakraka (Nov 8, 2009)

.


----------



## gamerjr (Nov 8, 2009)

*stares at my SNES collection*
Those were the days....


----------



## pieman202 (Nov 8, 2009)

Because games are nearly 2x their american price here >.>


----------



## Rayder (Nov 8, 2009)

Free better than pay.  What more do you want me to say.  Because I can, OK?

I mean, come on, click, click, free game, yay!.  Do I really need to spell it all out?


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 8, 2009)

*stares at my wallet*

Damn its empty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have the cash to buy all the games I want at around $20-40 each. >.>


----------



## da_head (Nov 8, 2009)

i swear, anytime this topic is created should result in an autoban. HOW MANY FUCKIN TIMES HAS THIS SAME TOPIC BEEN DISCUSSED?!?!?!?


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 8, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> i swear, anytime this topic is created should result in an autoban. HOW MANY FUCKIN TIMES HAS THIS SAME TOPIC BEEN DISCUSSED?!?!?!?


But no one knows how to use the search function...Maybe someone needs to make a useless topic on that, "WHY DO PEOPLE NOT SEARCH?"


----------



## C175R (Nov 8, 2009)

No its NOT FREE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You actually have to look for it and then click on it. its a reaaaally hard work.


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 8, 2009)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahem .... BECAUSE PEOPLE LAZY!


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 8, 2009)

everything costs 2x the price here, and my parents are too dense to know that pirating is "wrong"


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 8, 2009)

Actually, i'm starting to not pirate now a days.
Why? Because i realized the devs get the money they deserve.
and i realized stealing Copyright material is becoming a really wrong thing.
I said why i pirate was because everything is too expensive and i'm broke as hell.
But then i was saying to myself: "Pfft, Jeez, what the hell am i saying?". Why? because theres this thing called a *JOB*.


----------



## Law (Nov 8, 2009)

Everything costs 6x the price here and we have to pay 200% tax.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 8, 2009)

Why do I pirate? Well lemme give you a run-down of my situation and you'll soon see why.

- Lost my job. Through no actual fault of mine, I might add.
- Boss screws me over so I can't get a reference, thus struggle getting a new job. Also screws me over with some paperwork meaning instead of getting £48 a week Job Seeker's Allowance to pay my many bills, I get £6.50 because the job centre still thinks I work at my old job. I'm supposed to live on £6.50 a week.
- I have £5,000 worth of tuition fees to pay off
- I have rent and other living costs I need to find.
- As I have been unable to pay my phone bill the damn thing no longer works, nor will it ever work again, thus making job hunting MUCH harder since nobody can call me to arrange an interview.
- If I don't pay the rent soon I'll be homeless.
- My Cyclo is the one thing that allows me to get something shiny every now and then, and with my Mega Drive emulator I can play Streets of Rage to relive the good old days. I'd go f*cking mental without my Evo. All this crap would've made me lose my mind by now.
- And if Band Hero doesn't make a pretty swift appearance, my Cyclo may no longer be able to keep me sane...

So yeah, that's why I pirate. Because I'm sick of always being the one that gets screwed over just for trying my best to survive. So I say fuck the law, I'm getting what I damn well want. I want shiny shit, I get that shiny shit. I'm not gonna let any more laws F up my day.

Hey, you asked. You want a story, there it is.


----------



## DaMummy (Nov 8, 2009)

tho i will agree, pirating has taken the "pizzaz" out of playing games, but then again i get that feeling nowadays from modding a console for first time now, still remember the day when i ran twilight hack first time :}


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 8, 2009)

I started purchasing games and entertainment in general, but its only if I truly enjoy it. 

I have over 20 PS2 games, 10+ PS3 games, 8 DS games, and used to even own 2 psp games. Heck, I even buy music CDs these days.

I used to pirate, because I had no job, but I still wanted to play the games. I did that with every piece of entertainment I got. Music, videos, games, everything. Now, fast forward 2 years. I found a job at mcdonalds after agonizing searches all over the town. Soon after, I got the remorse of being a pirate. 

So from then, I decided to still pirate, but I would make sure to purchase that, if I truly feel that it's worth buying.


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 8, 2009)

cuz i'm cheap, in high school, and jobless.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't know how it is where you guys live, but where I live, there is no taking a game back if it sucks. Exchange for the same game only, if you opened it.  That alone has caused me to pirate every DS (and PC) game I can, because I got burned one too many times on crappy DS games before I learned about flashcarts.

I WILL NOT be burned buying a suck game.....although the last game I dumped for the scene sucked hard.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go figure.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 8, 2009)

i just test games but get hooked on and finish em


----------



## asdf (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm 13, so I can't get a job, my mom barely gets paid enough to get by as it is, and games are expensive. There's your answer.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 8, 2009)

The better question is:
WHY WOULDN'T PEOPLE PIRATE?

Let's get this straight. Free games/music/video/etc.? At a low probability of getting caught too. Yes, it's morally wrong, but who doesn't like free stuff?


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 8, 2009)

^
+1


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 8, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> The better question is:
> WHY WOULDN'T PEOPLE PIRATE?
> 
> Let's get this straight. Free games/music/video/etc.? At a low probability of getting caught too. Yes, it's morally wrong, but who doesn't like stealing?


Fix'd


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 8, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well technically, pirating isn't stealing. It's making another copy.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 8, 2009)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> pirating isn't stealing.







I know my sig is prob too long now but that comment was just TOO fucking stupid to turn down.


----------



## geminisama (Nov 8, 2009)

Well, my reason used to be, "'Cause games are expensive, and piracy is free."
But noW, I can't land a job no matter how hard I try, and we can hardly afford to EAT, let alone afford anything for entertainment. So now it's a the above reasons, plus I couldn't buy games even if I wanted to, and had a sudden change of heart about piracy.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 8, 2009)

technically stealing would be taking stuff without permission, so pirating is still stealing i guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so half right?


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> The better question is:
> WHY WOULDN'T PEOPLE PIRATE?
> 
> Let's get this straight. Free games/music/video/etc.? At a low probability of getting caught too. Yes, it's morally wrong, but who doesn't like free stuff?


This.
Lol, only idiots would turn down free stuff.


----------



## Midna (Nov 8, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Tropicana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone missed the point. Anyway, stop being so Hollier Then Thou. It's annoying.

In any case, I pirate because it's free. Do I need any other reason?


----------



## jonesman99 (Nov 8, 2009)

i only do nds roms and gba roms because its cheaper... i would do 360 games but all the hard work i did with my account i dont want it banned...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 8, 2009)

Midna said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not being Hollier Then Thou. It's called "changing your mind".


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Nov 8, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is clearly something wrong here.
[/rage]

I pirate because I can't afford to pay for most entertainment!
=D


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 8, 2009)

gamerjr said:
			
		

> Do we think that we are too poor to buy the games?



That pretty much sums it up for me.


----------



## jaxxster (Nov 8, 2009)

Make games cheaper and id be willing to shell out £25 for a good game.

And oh i also pirate because its so fucking easy to do it...simple!


----------



## Sanderino (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm doing it because I save money for a scooter, going out with friends and all that stuff. Why get something for 1x $50,-  then for $50,- per game.


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 8, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Everything costs 6x the price here and we have to pay 200% tax.



In my signature!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Nov 8, 2009)

The TC reminds me of this Dash Jr. clown over at gamefags.com and theres no reason to drag out this dead horse every quarter is there?


----------



## davhuit (Nov 8, 2009)

Cause original games sometimes don"t work with not "up-to-date" systems ?

The Wii, for example, or I least, I don't know how to do.

I bought "Punch-Out" original disc and my 3.2 (E) Wii didn't wanted to run it, so I had to run the original disc with a backup launcher (Wiigator's Gamma Backup Launcher), and so I wondered why the point to have bought the original if I had to use it under a backup launcher). And I think I got some luck because if the original hadn't wanted to run with the Gamma Loader, I would have been screwed and just had lost my money).

This is, personally, the reason why I won't buy New Super Mario Bros for example. I don't want to buy the game and finally see it won't work on my system without any tricks/modifications (and this time, it's not even sure the original would work on NeoGamma Backup Launcher if it has a copy protection or whatever on the disc).

And no, I don't want to update my Wii, some homebrews (like emulators) are nice and I don't want to bother myself with lots of upgrading steps (which have always some risks to screw everything) to make them work again.

About the DS, because the cart port of my DS is broken ? (It's just easy as it). And that I don't want to buy a new DS just for that (My Wii also have his fan broken, had to buy an Intercooler, Nintendo systems really seems to become cheap in terms of hardware quality compared to 80-90's years, as some of them also got some dvd drives problems with Smash Bros Brawl).

When there aren't any homebrew on a system or if I don't have any problems with the system (hardware problem or update that remove some things I want), I only buy original games like on 360 (had more than 40 games on it) & PS3 (add more than 15 games on it).

Here's for me.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 8, 2009)

Why do I play pirated (DS) games...? 

The simple thing is - I get bored with games easily & I don't want to waste money on a game that I lose interest on

Think about it
- You buy a game (perhaps based on a 'good' review, perhaps due to the graphics etc) for ~ £15
- You play it
- You find it repetitive or not quite the game you thought it was

What do you do then??
- Pass it onto someone else 
- Stick in a drawer & forget about it
- 'Sell' it back to shop at a vastly reduced rate (usually for ~£2-5)

Which ever way you look at it - it's wasted money.

There's no way of 'try-before-you-buy' with DS/Wii games (unlike on PC some companies do offer 'demos') -  You MAY be lucky enough to have the game playing in a shop, but chances are slim

I DO buy games occasionally (last purchase was 'Batman:Arkham Asylum' for PC), & I brought it because I could try the demo out - which I liked


----------



## Revolution89 (Nov 8, 2009)

i cannot afford to buy original games,for example x360 n ps3 games cost about 80$ and above($100) at my country.


----------



## prowler (Nov 8, 2009)

i pirate because i dunno.
16 and no money = pirate.

http://www.cristgaming.com/pirate.swf
this explains it all.


----------



## zuron7 (Nov 8, 2009)

Because I don't have enogh money to buy games worth 50$.
And try converting them to INR and seeing for yourself how expensive it becomes.
2500 bucks.
Who's going to pay that much.
DS games are more cheap but I don't even get those here.
Plus we have to pay export tax.


----------



## Prophet (Nov 8, 2009)

Because the reward outweighs the consequences.

Period.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 8, 2009)

The average price for a Wii/PS3/360 game over here is 200BRL (around 100USD). Only really rich people can afford something like that over here.

When the price is fair, I buy it.. I buy most of my PC games nowadays thanks to Steam where they are sold with the US price. Which is still a little expensive to my country's reality, but affordable to me.


----------



## knl (Nov 8, 2009)

because it's fucking convenient. I have ~7 games on my DS, and I don't even need a carrying pack for it because everything in one single cart means a carrying pack would be superfluous.

also, what cockroachman said, though it's rather pointless because a job would solve that. if you're living off your mom/dad, they're obviously not gonna spend that much money buying games for you; they'd rather pay bills. any job that you can get with a college's degree should be enough to pay the bills and buy you a few games per month


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 8, 2009)

WHY DO PEOPLE WRITE THEIR TITLES IN CAPS LOCK????

WHY DO PEOPLE ALWAYS ASK WHY PEOPLE PIRATE???

WHY DO PEOPLE CARE??

People who pirate because they're "anti-coporation" are just a bunch of douchenozzles. People pirate because the games are free (well, at most, maybe $1 for a DVD) and because they're cheap sons of bitches, plain and simple.

And yes, I'm a cheap son of a bitch.


----------



## watex5 (Nov 8, 2009)

Because I live in Ireland, and its nice to get American games before they come out here


----------



## megawalk (Nov 8, 2009)

Funny i am the exact opposite...
I Pirate because the economy where i live loves to double prices....
where other places games cost like 20 or 30 dollars ?
they double that count in euro's
20 x 2 : Euro = 60 dollars = 40 euro's
i don't like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



in that opinion even importing might be cheaper


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2009)

This is piracy: 






Whatever I do, it's not piracy.


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 8, 2009)

megawalk said:
			
		

> Funny i am the exact opposite...
> I Pirate because the economy where i live loves to double prices....
> where other places games cost like 20 or 30 dollars ?
> they double that count in euro's
> ...



Nope, they just replace the $ with an €. American wii:249$, European wii:249€
American dsi 100 points card:10$, European dsi 1000 points card: €10


----------



## Sephi (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm quite poor. Not to mention it's much easier, and more convenient to do DS piracy.


----------



## Chopders (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm pirating because there is too many games out there to buy them all. But since I'm downling them, I never bought that much of games! I have 27 NDS games, the last time that I had that amount of games was during the NES era. Owned


----------



## Ducky (Nov 8, 2009)

dude.. WE PAY FOR THE INTERNET WE USE . We use the internet to download the game - Therfore we paid money to get the game.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 8, 2009)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> The TC reminds me of this Dash Jr. clown over at gamefags.com and theres no reason to drag out this dead horse every quarter is there?



Ah yes, Dash_Jr. Whatever happened to him? He kinda just admitted defeat after my last great crusade against him over on Gamefaqs (also as Blaze163) and nobody's heard a peep from him since. There was one recently called LawlietL, again on the DS boards. But he got suspended twice over the same KH Days topic then vanished into the aether. There's one called SSJ Trunks 2 or something along those lines too. But he seems more childish than trolly, to be honest. He was going on at great length about how breaking street dates is illegal (not that anyone cares) and how pirating games is killing the industry. Yeah, 'cause Nintendo's bank account is really suffering.

BTW, the kids in my street choose to pirate for three reasons:

1) Thanks to the 'credit crunch' their parents have lost their jobs and thus they have no choice but to pirate to get any new games, such is the case with Callum.
2) They all got CycloDS Evo's because they copy anything I do for some reason.
3) They're only kids and they can still see the financial benefits of piracy. Pay £30-35 per game, or make a one-off payment of £45 to get a CDE with a 2GB memory card, thus having every DS game ever created. Simple logic, really.

EDIT: Another damn fine reason to turn to piracy, translations. If I want to play ASH, Soma Bringer, etc, piracy is my only option. The developers have no intentions of releasing these games in English, ever. The pirate community is willing to do so. There's no profit in it for them, they do it simpy because they can. The pirates provide a valuable service that that we would otherwise be denied. The makers of Soma Bringer should realise that there must be pretty high demand for their game if people are willing to translate it for free. Take that as a sign and release the damn thing in English officially, so those who want to play it but aren't prepared to turn to piracy will be able to. I'm pretty certain an English version of Soma Bringer would sell pretty damn well.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 8, 2009)

I pirate because I'm poor.  I can't afford games, thus I pirate.  Besides, it saves money.  And a lot of games aren't worth buying anyway.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Nov 8, 2009)

Because all these companies are thieves.



			
				shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> I pirate because I'm poor.  I can't afford games, thus I pirate.  Besides, it saves money.  And a lot of games aren't worth buying anyway.




thank u you it really shouldn't be that obvious to some people though.


----------



## ninchya (Nov 9, 2009)

Because it saves money instead of buying expensive games that arent work it like imagine games waste of money and terrible game.  And i mean out of the majority most people buy their games anyways while only people who are on this forum do it. It aint hurting the company since their rich anyways.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Nov 9, 2009)

Once you start, its like an addiction. Theres no stopping it. I mean, if youve got a computer, and internet, its avaible. I could never buy a game at this point because I could never tell myself to spend 50 bucks rather than paying nothing. This is why I have not modded my 360, I don't pirate on it, don't feel the need to pirate and the games are more fun because of it. (However it also has to do with not knowing what i'm doing, having to buy dvd dual layers and the ban waves  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## iFish (Nov 9, 2009)

and to flash it you have to open it


----------



## Skyline969 (Nov 9, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Free better than pay.  What more do you want me to say.  Because I can, OK?
> 
> I mean, come on, click, click, free game, yay!.  Do I really need to spell it all out?


Amen. As a student, I'm on a tight budget. However, I love to game. Is it a crime that I like to play games? ...Don't answer that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But seriously, I pirate because there are too many shovelware titles out there that cost way too much, and many a time I've facepalmed as I spent well over $50 on a game only to find it to be absolute shit. I know everyone's had that happen to them. And then you try to trade it in, and what do they offer you for it? $10. Screw that, I pirate, and I'm proud of it.


----------



## brento (Nov 9, 2009)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my exact thoughts. it's  simply too expensive a hobby for a poor student. to add insult to injury most 360 and PS3 cost 59.99 rather than the 49.99 price tag we were all used to.


----------



## referencer (Nov 9, 2009)

Because it's easier, cheaper, safer, faster, morally ambiguous at worst, it hurts no one, and it allows you a more objective look at the game by getting rid of the innate desire to justify spending your money to yourself.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 9, 2009)

I kinda agree with what the OP is saying, not because I care about the company not making a profit, or whatever, but when you can access any game whenever you want for free, you're least likely to concentrate on one game so it'll most likely last you a much shorter time than it would if you bought it. I know that's true for me.


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 9, 2009)

Let me quote those old 90's Apple Jacks TV Adverts.
"We Eat What We Like"
Now let me change it a bit.
"I do what I like."

I pirate DS Games for a number of reasons;
1)They are overpriced for their worth. The games are at most $50.00 per game when their worth is APROX $15.00~$30.00
2)Their graphics are inferior to all other games, Even the PSP has better graphics
3)SHOVELWARE!! Nuf Said.
4)Japanese Only games are EXPENSIVE AS F**K to import (APROX $75.00~$107.95)
5)Nintendo has disappointed me recently.
6)POKEMON!!
7)Why pay $50.00 per game when I can pay $70.00 for a cartridge, $30.00 for a 1GB card and $0.00 for ANY FREAKIN DS GAME I WANT!!
8)ROM Hacks and translations, can't do that with the original cartridge!
9)No more begging my parents to allow me to purchase DS games WITH MY OWN MONEY!!(Yea, I know, it's bullsh*t.)

There you have it, nine reasons why I pirate DS games.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 9, 2009)

With the fucking insane prices of games these days, it's not a surprise that people pirate games. DS games are pretty cheap though, just there are so many of them and carrying around about 30+ cartridges is a nuisance. But at 69.99 plus tax for a PS3 or 360 game here in Canada is asinine, and 59.99 for Wii games is a complete hose job considering most of them are complete garbage.


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 9, 2009)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> 8)*ROM Hacks and translations*, can't do that with the original cartridge!
> 
> If ever anti-piracy was enforced strictly, this will be the reason why i will flip them.
> 
> ...



looks out of the window and sign at all the idiots who instead bought crappy games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me, pretty much the same reason that has been mentioned. Young at age, games too expensive and etc.

and pretty much, the actual reason would be, i just dont think ds games are worth 69.90 or even 39.90 when the gameplay is so short, so i pirate ds games, but for pc games, i see about it, if its something that's enjoyable without skills(rpg , just good old random battle, turn based rpg, i suck too much at racing/fighting game anyway, platformers i am decent as long as it isnt 3D) and if it has a nice story and if possible under-rated(not final fantasy ??? ), then sure i get that.

At the moment, i am just saving up and buying ps2 games, mainly because they are finally cheap enough and cost maybe 30+ instead of 100 ~ 120++ back whe they were popular.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 9, 2009)

*Five Ownage Reasons To Pirate (plus a special bonus reason):*

1: DUH to SAVE MONEY!... really games are over expensive. 'nuff said.

2: convenience. who wants to carry around 50 ds games when it can be on one cyclo? who wants to have 30 wii discs lying around when it can be on one hard drive?

3: the cool factor. when i first hacked my wii it was UBER EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!!!! and so was hacking any other console i have ever owned. looking at the covers of wii games fly across the screen in configurable loader is ridiculously cool. how can anyone resist having the bragging rights that they are a "hacker"?

4: functionality/extra stuff. i can cheat to get past the boring part in a game (i tend to want to finish even the bad games). i can play games that will never be in english without learning Japanese (mother anyone?). and i can enjoy many cool homebrew apps!

5: no "bad buys". that's right kids, i f i buy a game that is SO TERRIBLE that i cant bring myself to beat it, i cant always get a full refund... but if i pirate it, it doesn't matter anyways.

6: i can say "arr". ... ... ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! also: i can haz anarchy, screw the corporation... some people use that reason.

and there you have it. now please refrain from making these threads. these are the reasons. only useful thing now would be 5 reasons not to pirate.


----------



## Jdbye (Nov 9, 2009)

Games are expensive, and there are so many good ones and I don't even know about all of them.

If I didn't pirate, I would only buy a few of the games I would otherwise pirate, since I don't buy games unless I KNOW I'll like them.

Also, although not really the reason, I really like early dumps.


----------



## Shakraka (Nov 9, 2009)

.


----------



## shinnyuuya (Nov 10, 2009)

why pirates? when there's a good guy, there's a bad guy.


----------



## Mantis41 (Nov 10, 2009)

It comes down to risk assessment. Obviously nicking something from the shelf at the local store holds a far greater risk than downloading something. For most of us the risk associated with downloading is deemed low enough to warranty the action. As far as guilt in doing so. It is hard to feel guilty when most of us are strugling to pay the mortgage. If I was on a good wage and had some spare cash I would probably download less and buy more games. I would only use downloading as a try before you buy. Nothing urks me more than paying top price for shovelware.

So it comes down to risk and guilt, both of which for me score very low.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 10, 2009)

cause it saves money. the world's money issue sucks right now. so that's the only reason i do it.


----------



## Four_X (Nov 10, 2009)

Why pirate, well it’s simple. There are people out there that can’t afford to pay the £40 a pop
for a game, and let’s be honest now, most games that come out especially for the wii aren’t 
worth the disc they are put on and you expect someone to pay £40 for it, you’ve got to be
kidding me.

I have personally been pirating for many years now, I can remember the good old MSX and
commodore 64 days when I was a little kid going to my local shop and buying a blank C90
tape and using my dads double tape deck to copy a game, listing to all the hi pitch squeaks
and hissing then popping the coped game in to the MSX or C64s tape deck and waiting the
45 mins for the game to load only to find out you didn’t copy it properly and you’ve got to
do it all over again DOHHH, Ahhh but they were the good old days.

Personly I get a little thrill out of doing it, it me vs. the machine in a way, I have been
pirating so long now that I don’t know any different, I don’t sell the copy’s I make and I
never have and will, I only do it for myself and myself alone. It’s like a game to me. I am
not going to try and justify what I do because I now it’s wrong but to be true full I don’t care.
A game could cost £10 to buy I would still copy it. I have been coping mainly games for
about 25 years basically for most of my life i am 32 and I don’t see me stopping any time
soon.

I have been honest writing this, hope this give you some insight to why people pirate.

Four X


----------



## Mantis41 (Nov 10, 2009)

Four_X said:
			
		

> I have personally been pirating for many years now, I can remember the good old MSX and
> commodore 64 days when I was a little kid going to my local shop and buying a blank C90
> tape and using my dads double tape deck to copy a game, listing to all the hi pitch squeaks
> and hissing then popping the coped game in to the MSX or C64s tape deck and waiting the
> ...



Brilliant do you remember turbotape. I used to have 20 or more games compressed with turbotape on a cassette.

Look people have always pirated, we used to copy each other CDs, before that we all had dual cassette decks and were copying tapes. We used to copy VHS tapes using the old dual VCR recorders. As Four_X has just mentioned we used to pirate C64 and Amiga games. It has only been since the technology to download has arisen that companies have started to completely freak out about it. I guess in the past you had to copy the physical media. Downloads just make the whole process too easy which is what’s  making the companies nervous.

I am not saying that its right, just that it has always been so. Its a bit like speeding, it might be illegal but 90% of Britain still do it. Why? Because that's the way we role. Until someone makes GPS tracking compulsory on all vehicles so everyone who speeds gets booked, things are not going to change.


----------



## Four_X (Nov 10, 2009)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Four_X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hay Mantis41, yes i remember the turbotap, im still having nightmares






ahhh, the memories


----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2009)

To make money, that's why. What kind of a question is that?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Tropicana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you lack reading comprehension?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 11, 2009)

TumbleDryLow said:
			
		

> There is clearly something wrong here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shakraka (Nov 11, 2009)

.


----------



## swornsecrets (Nov 11, 2009)

gamerjr said:
			
		

> *Do we think that the games are just too risky to buy?
> Do we think that we are too poor to buy the games?
> Are we just too lazy to goto the store?*



All of those right there pretty much sum it up for me except the last one, I can't go anywhere right now because of bed rest, I could always order from the internet but I dont always think about shipping and handling cost. I only pirate DS and GBA games anyway, all others I actually pay for. And yea the risk of me spending $40 on a game I may or may not like is disturbing for me lol, because then all I think about is my wasted money (if I dont like the game). Plus I have ALOT of bills and a baby on the way so yea I would say I'm to poor to actually purchase every game.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Nov 11, 2009)

The reason why I pirate is coz I *CAN'T AFFORD* to buy all these costly games.  An 80 USD game comes down to 4 grand in my country, which is a *LOT* of money, and I simply can't afford it, but I just can't resist the urge to play all these *AWESOME GAMES*, hence the pirating.

*BUT*

I do, quite rarely though, buy originals, the ones that really deserve my money, like God of War 1 & 2, Virtua Tennis 3, and GTA IV to name a few


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 11, 2009)




----------

